# Breakthrough at Stonehenge dig



## Vladd67 (Apr 10, 2008)

BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | 'Breakthrough' at Stonehenge dig
looks like an episode of Timeteam worth watching


----------



## Talysia (Apr 10, 2008)

That's an interesting article, and I'll be keeping my eyes open for the Timewatch programme when it's shown.  Thanks for posting it, Vladd!


----------



## MKG (May 21, 2008)

It's sad, I think, that the most promising excavation at Stonehenge for a century or so is made questionable by the stated intentions of the archaeologists in charge. They want it to produce evidence that Stonehenge was a place of healing - they've explicitly said so. I have no problems with the idea, but I question the validity of any excavation which is approached from the basis of a preconceived idea.


----------



## The Ace (May 21, 2008)

I wonder if they'll find out if the workrate really did slow after the completion of the first trilithon.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2008)

MKG said:


> It's sad, I think, that the most promising excavation at Stonehenge for a century or so is made questionable by the stated intentions of the archaeologists in charge. They want it to produce evidence that Stonehenge was a place of healing - they've explicitly said so. I have no problems with the idea, but I question the validity of any excavation which is approached from the basis of a preconceived idea.


I have to agree MKG about them wanting to find it was a place of healing.  First they should find the evidence and then if possible decide what Stonehenge was for.
I look forward to see this Time Team episode - even if it will be shown here in five years time!


----------

